# my to male buns!!



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

i have two of my male buns living together they been together since birth and are both brothers they will both be 19weeks old tomorrow but will they still live together without fighting??? as i dont really want them both done and i havent really got the room now i getting all my breed and show buns in. 

Help pleaseeee!!! i really dont want to get rid of them as these rabbits are my life but i just dont want them to fight! 

xx thanks xx

X J X


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Why dont you want to castrate them?

Chances are they will fight as they get older, especially if you bring females into the equation.

Also, why would you have to get rid of them?


----------



## PARSON JR S (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi i own rabbits , you really need to get them castrated.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

You really should have them castrated. They will fight and can even kill each other once the hormones fully kick in. Even though they have been together since birth once their hormones kick in they will change completely and will fight over dominance and females if they can smell any around.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

oh well i was hoping not to as i dont really trust my vet, and other places cost over £70 in Harrogate! 

There wont be any female action for these boys as im not focusing on lionlops these are just my pets.

i was thinking ide maybe have to get rid as i dont want them castrated but maybe ill have to look into getting them both done as they wont live with there other brother since we split them. 

thanks for advice. xx


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

they will fight, also are you 100% sure there boys? have they been to the vets for a good check over and vaccinations? rabbits are expensive pets and there vets bills can be through the roof. you wont make any money breeding rabbits as there up keep is so high. 

If you are keeping these 2 lion lops as pets, you should have them both done as they will be friendlier to each other and you. They will also need insurance as the vets bills can easily be over £500. I have spent over £300 on Miffys vets bills alone this year and shes not even been seriously ill.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

i went to a ladys house today who has 3 un-neutered bucks that all have the run of the garden together, none are related and none are the same age they just all met by accident and get on really well even with does in a run in the middle of the garden. i have been hearing alot of males and females un-nuetered living together recently! even Does with a litter that have there mother/sister in the same hutch.


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

i use to have two un-related, fully intaked males that lived seperatly but occasionally were let out in the garden together. i also had 3 females together at one point and nothing happened between the females or the males. 

in my opinoning i would possibly suggest leaving them for now but having money put aside to get them castrated if they do begin to fight


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

yes lol there defo bucks!!! i bought the three as girls... and then the two turned out bucks and then the other looked like a doe then they all turned out to be bucks!!! 
yes they been to see the vet he says there very healthy. 


Frags this is why i asked bcos i know a few people who have the un-neuted bucks living together .... but i dont know.. as its so expensive. 

i appriaciate the advise but if they were going to fight wouldnt they have done so by now as there bits have dropped.. ? 

i dk...


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I have heard that 2 boys will live til they are years old and then just start to have big fights, I would see how they are towards you and each other, if anything changes then I would have them done.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

Thank you for the advice  they are lovely rabbits so cuddly and sweet! 
fingers crossed they will be ok  Ty so much =]:wink5:


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I hope you dont 'get rid' of them 

They will fight, their hormones may have not kicked in yet you've been very lucky, people that have tried to keep entire bucks together have ended up with one dead buck, it only takes one serious fight and i see no reason to keep them entire and risk this ut:

It is expensive to neuter buns but thats the responsiblity we have as owners to act in the best interest of the buns.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

i just hope to god there going to be ok together as i would have to rehome one of them if it got to the point where they started to fight as i havent got the room now for any more hutchs.... (if my landlord saw my garden i think he would have a fit LOL!!)

im sure they will be fine ty for those who replied much appriciated  xx


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

lionhead-lover said:


> i just hope to god there going to be ok together as i would have to rehome one of them if it got to the point where they started to fight as i havent got the room now for any more hutchs.... (if my landlord saw my garden i think he would have a fit LOL!!)
> 
> im sure they will be fine ty for those who replied much appriciated  xx


 You are taking a huge risk keeping too entire bucks together, if you dont have room why are you breeding more buns????

I think it would be better for them if you did rehome them. Ive known people who didnt know any better keeping entiure bucks together go out in the morning to find one ripped apart because they cant get away from eachother in a hutch.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I would really have to agree with Crofty on this one, I'm sorry but working in a vets I've seen too many rabbits coming in half dead and torn apart because their owner bought two brothers and never had them castrated so they fought. It really isn't worth the risk!


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

When I say I don't have the room I meant I don't have the room for any more pets.. As my pets arekept seperate from like my breeding and show buns. I think I'll look into getting them done... 
I appriciate the advice but don't think people should be telling me what to do I've asked for advise not to be basically judged on what I'm doing.... 

Ah nvm .. Any chance a mod could close my thread please??


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I dont understand why you asked when you are going to ignore it. I just feel sorry for the buns.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

My girl buns cost £90 each to spay. You should have put neutering into your costs before you got them. £70 is not that expensive for a male bun castrate, mostly it's £50 but £70 is not bad. You should have thought you would have to pay out, that's what animals cost.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

When I got them they weren't looking like bucks!! And I'm perfectly capable of looking after my rabbits!! I'm not ignoring advice I did say I'll look into it didn't I?? And u don't no me so don't be so quick to say u feel for them as they get everything u have no idea! 

And i can't afford to get them done yet I have to live aswell!! 

So much for asking for help...


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

lionhead-lover said:


> When I got them they weren't looking like bucks!! And I'm perfectly capable of looking after my rabbits!! I'm not ignoring advice I did say I'll look into it didn't I?? And u don't no me so don't be so quick to say u feel for them as they get everything u have no idea!
> 
> And i can't afford to get them done yet I have to live aswell!!
> 
> So much for asking for help...


Im not doubting you look after them but its highly likely they will fight and cause serious/fatal damage, you cant watch them 24/7 and they are in a hutch together thats why i feel sorry for them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

They have a custom made 7 foot hutch!! they have plenty of room... 
so if you suggesting that they dont have alot of room then your wrong!!!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

lionhead-lover said:


> They have a custom made 7 foot hutch!! they have plenty of room...
> so if you suggesting that they dont have alot of room then your wrong!!!


 No im not suggesting that, im suggesting if they fight they cant get away from eachother!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

lionhead-lover said:


> When I got them they weren't looking like bucks!! And I'm perfectly capable of looking after my rabbits!! I'm not ignoring advice I did say I'll look into it didn't I?? And u don't no me so don't be so quick to say u feel for them as they get everything u have no idea!
> 
> And i can't afford to get them done yet I have to live aswell!!
> 
> So much for asking for help...


Some people im afraid would rather put people down or judge them rather than offer advice in a friendly way. Im sure your rabbits are well loved and well looked after. If anyone gets nasty with you then click on the RED TRIANGLE righthand top corner of their post and report them. 
No wonder people get scared off this forum.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

crofty said:


> No im not suggesting that, im suggesting if they fight they cant get away from eachother!


Of Course you not......


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Some people im afraid would rather put people down or judge them rather than offer advice in a friendly way. Im sure your rabbits are well loved and well looked after. If anyone gets nasty with you then click on the RED TRIANGLE righthand top corner of their post and report them.
> No wonder people get scared off this forum.


Excuse me i did try and it fell on deaf ears, these entire bucks are in a hutch together, if they fight they could fatally injure eachother, im concerned for them. Im not personally attacking anyone?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

lionhead-lover said:


> Of Course you not......


??? Your hutches sound fab, thats not the issue.

Forget it im not wasting my breath anymore, up to you what you do with your buns, i just hope im wrong and they dont fight.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

but the thing is i have known people who do have 2 fully grown bucks living together that arent neuted.... but i thought ide ask what you guys thought aswell as a second oppinion... and it just seems that instead of speaking nicely your all having a dig... im not in the wrong for keeping them together, there lovely towards each other so i dont see a problem at the minute!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

crofty said:


> Excuse me i did try and it fell on deaf ears, these entire bucks are in a hutch together, if they fight they could fatally injure eachother, im concerned for them. Im not personally attacking anyone?


I never mentioned any names...My ONLY concern is that people get offered friendly advice and without being judged. I never said that was you. But if people really care then they will word things in such a way so as not to drive people off this forum. That wouldn't help the people or the animals.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

lionhead-lover said:


> but the thing is i have known people who do have 2 fully grown bucks living together that arent neuted.... but i thought ide ask what you guys thought aswell as a second oppinion... and it just seems that instead of speaking nicely your all having a dig... im not in the wrong for keeping them together, there lovely towards each other so i dont see a problem at the minute!


Maybe in very rare circumstances it can and does work. But do you really want to take that risk with living creatures?

You say you are bringing in show/breeding buns, so that will mean your male pair will be able to smell females. Theres a 99.99% chance that wthis will cuase them to fight.

My advice would be to get you boys done, and put off getting any new rabbits until you are in a better financial state. A fight between bucks can run you up a bill of a fair few ££££, and like stated, can even result in death.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> I never mentioned any names...My ONLY concern is that people get offered friendly advice and without being judged. I never said that was you. But if people really care then they will word things in such a way so as not to drive people off this forum. That wouldn't help the people or the animals.


I gave friendly advise, yes i guess i have judged this person for deciding to keep them together *after* we have advised against it because i think its dangerous and huge risk to the bunnies.

Ive said what i think, like i said i hope im wrong but i would never risk any of my buns in the same way especially considering there are breeding does they can smell. Like i said you cant watch them 24/7 its all very well saying they are lovely with eachother now, i know a lady that had 2 entire bucks together, they were 6 months old when she went out to find one had been ripped apart by the other.

Like i said theres no point me wasting my breath anymore.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

crofty said:


> I gave friendly advise, yes i guess i have judged this person for deciding to keep them together *after* we have advised against it because i think its dangerous and huge risk to the bunnies.
> 
> Ive said what i think, like i said i hope im wrong but i would never risk any of my buns in the same way especially considering there are breeding does they can smell. Like i said you cant watch them 24/7 its all very well saying they are lovely with eachother now, i know a lady that had 2 entire bucks together, they were 6 months old when she went out to find one had been ripped apart by the other.
> 
> Like i said theres no point me wasting my breath anymore.


There is every point in you giving advice. It's people like yourself with that knowledge that can be of great help to people. I respect your knowledge...As i stated i was not aiming my statement at any given person. I just think it's far more beneficial to animal and owner when people put their advice across in a friendly, non-judgemental way.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

Crofty... as for calling me irrisponsable im far from it... u wanna take a good look at your self your nothing but a bully!


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*This thread will now be closed!*


----------

